# 15" Rotary Table



## woodchucker (Feb 25, 2018)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/d/milling-machine-15-inc-gorton/6509574310.html
This guy is selling a 15 inch Gorton Rotary Table made by the GEO GORTON MACH. CO.  RACINE. WIS. Tool No. 215-1 Serial No. 31605 it measures 5 inches tall  with a 15 inch table this is a nice unit the only reason I'm thinking  about selling it is because it's a little  big for my milling machine  and I don't find myself using it lot since I bought a smaller table,   I'm asking $300.00 and it's located in Southington C


----------



## Dredb (Feb 25, 2018)

I bought a 17" tilting rotary table, didn't know it was so big, weighed about a quarter of a ton. Didn't fit my Bridgeport!


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 25, 2018)

yep, you need a crane to lift them.  But if you need one, it looks nice, and is right priced.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 25, 2018)

That one is a perfect fit on a Gorton 9J mill.


----------

